# Anyone from Idaho?



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im curious if there is anyone on here from Eastern Idaho, maybe Idaho Falls area?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Me................ :biggrin1:


JK Is there a reason why you are asking? Yes, I know, I'm nosey...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, there is a reason, thanks for asking!

HAAAAAAAAAAA

Its top secret. Maybe we should have a forum convention there????


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Not me... though you know you want to come to New York and visit me! 

I'm going to be annoying and poke you about the calendar... any idea as to when we'll get to see it? :boink:


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel,
Melissa just heard people from there are really,really scary so she is thinking of banning them from the forum. 
Dawna:biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lina, Im going to be in NYC next weekend!!!!! Im working on dog stuff now.  Ill post some sneaks tonight.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, that's awesome! Let me know if you want to meet up for drinks or dinner. I'll be around. 

Oh and can't wait for sneak peeks of the calendar... tonight! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Melissa, that's awesome! Let me know if you want to meet up for drinks or dinner. I'll be around.
> 
> *Oh and can't wait for sneak peeks of the calendar... tonight! *:whoo:


YEAH!!!! 
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Yes, there is a reason, thanks for asking!
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Its top secret. Maybe we should have a forum convention there????


I was actually thinking we could have the convention at your place. Let's see you have good weather, Havs, alcohol and more importantly handcuffs eace:

So who won the tracksuit?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---I got the poking stick from Lina! :boink: Melissa! :boink:

Calendar photos? Did I miss them somewhere?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey I have a potato from Idaho, does that count?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Melissa,

Don't forget I'm available to help with the calendar! I can stuff envelops, lick stamps, type address labels, generally take orders!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you Janan!!!!! I will let you know asap on that. We can have a playdate!

Here is a thread. 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=201274#post201274

NOW....

IS ANYONE FROM FLIPPING IDAHO???? HAHA I cant believe we dont have any potato farmers here!!!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Well if you are going to insult them all by calling them potato farmers, well no wonder they don't want to stand up and admit it. Beware the eyes of March...The eyes have it...Eye think therefore Eye Spud


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! "The eyes of March"???


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Its not an insult!!!!!! I have the utmost respect for potatoes!!!! I LOVE THEM in fact, I even blogged about it a couple of days ago. Im just sayin.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

All right, you guys!

I consider myself an Idahoan, even though I haven't lived there in many years. That is where "home" is, where my extended family is, and where I'll be moving back to. Does that count? 

Also, Maya, with Saydee, is from Idaho. But, I don't think she's from the Eastern part of the state, which is what you were asking for earlier.

Sheri

What are you looking for? I'm sure curious and have been watching to see.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> LOL! "The eyes of March"???


Yeah you know, the Ides of March...



> In modern times, the term Ides of March is best known as the date that Julius Caesar was assassinated, in 44 BC, the story of which was famously dramatised in William Shakespeare's play Julius Caesar.[2] The term has come to be used as a metaphor for impending doom.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

BTW I have a box of Idohan Scalloped Potatos in my kitchen closet...they are yummy!  Not that there's something wrong with other types of potatos...you know what I mean? I'm an equal opportunity potato eater...especially fries with ketchup and a little malt vinegar... I'm just saying Melissa  

See how much easier this would have been had you not wrapped up this enigma within a mystery...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

DanielBMe said:


> Yeah you know, the Ides of March...


Yes, I'm familiar with the Ides of March, that's why your "eyes" made me laugh.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw the question mark and thought you didn't know what I meant lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I wasn't sure how the Ides of March and Idaho tied together other than the play on the word & eyes on potatoes. That's why I put the question marks there, but it was still funny - even without understanding the tie.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:spy: Okay Melissa----you must tell us why you looking for someone from Idaho! :spy:

Are you picking up a puppy? Did you win the lottery and need someone to pick up your bags of money? A new sports car? :boink: Come-on-:boink: Do tell!!! :ear:


----------

